# Holanda - Fevereiro 1953



## Gerofil (16 Mar 2010 às 00:07)

Em 1 de fevereiro de 1953, houve uma grande inundação na Holanda, quando vários diques foram destruídos pela invasão das águas do Mar do Norte e dezenas de milhares de hectares de terra fértil foram alagados.


Entretanto, o governo montou o Projeto Delta que terminou em 1997. Foram construídos vários e mais poderosos diques, principalmente na costa sudoeste do país, bem como houve uma redução da linha costeira de mais de 700 km na área do delta. Vários canais foram abertos, sendo que o que chega ao Porto de Roterdam é um dos mais importantes da Holanda.







O Dique Afsluit, ou seja, o dique de fechamento, tem 32 quilômetros de extensão, une as duas províncias neerlandesas Holanda do Norte e Frísia. O antigo Mar do Sul, Zuiderzee, ficou deste modo separado do Mar do Norte Noordzee e contém agora água doce.


----------

